# WM- checkout procedure?



## presley (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have to check out when you leave?  I'm used to not having to formerly checkout of places when I leave, but I didn't see anything that said anything one way or the other.  

When I left Seaside over the summer, I did go to the front desk,but they just said okay and took my keys.  They didn't seem to say or do anything.  So, when I left Dolphins Cove and it was really cold, I just left my keys in the room and headed out.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know that WorldMark has a stated check out procedure listed anymore.  When we first became owners the stated check out procedure was to take out the trash, start the dishwasher, and drop off the keys at the front desk.  

We got into that habit early and that is what we still do.  If there were any maintenance items we noted we also leave the maintenance form that is usually in the room at the front desk.  The main thing that dropping off the keys does is that it lets them know you have left and housekeeping can clean the room in preparation for the next guest.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 9, 2013)

The only reason I do is to return the resort net box, now that they are charging for late departure I night make sure that there is a record of my timely departure


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 9, 2013)

I leave the keys in the room phone front desk and tell them that Elvis has left the building


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Credit Card Imprint*



cotraveller said:


> I don't know that WorldMark has a stated check out procedure listed anymore.  When we first became owners the stated check out procedure was to take out the trash, start the dishwasher, and drop off the keys at the front desk.
> 
> We got into that habit early and that is what we still do.  If there were any maintenance items we noted we also leave the maintenance form that is usually in the room at the front desk.  The main thing that dropping off the keys does is that it lets them know you have left and housekeeping can clean the room in preparation for the next guest.



We do the same plus take the towels we've used and put them together in the bathroom.  Sometimes we do as above and other times we let them know ahead of time we will be leaving early and they tell us just to leave the keys in the room.  This works for them because we have a credit card imprint on file.
Bart


----------

